# General > Recipes >  hgh fibre recipes please!

## Dadie

We have quite a good diet 80% good stuff 20% bad is my aim.
But have been told to up the fibre intake in our diet ..due to the med probs 1 person in the household has..
We already do 50% brown/wild rice combined with white when having rice.
Same with pasta..as 100% brown is left uneaten but mixed is eaten..
Tatties with skin on..
Cereal with wholegrain...bread is wholegrain..
pasta sauces are homemade with loads of veg(usually tom based rather than creamy)...soup apart from tomato (which is heinz) is homemade...
How the heck am I to up the fibre sneakily and still get the kids to eat the food?
As everyone eats fruit and veg quite well anyway.....big bowl of mixed berries only lasts seconds before emptied!
But school dinners will start soon so I will need to up the healthy stuff even more at breakfast and dinners ...even snack if I can...
Any pointers for stealthy measures?
Already do all bran choc pancakes as a snack filled with butter n jam for school, but for at home filled with squirty cream n sliced strawberries!

----------


## Southern-Gal

Rhubarb is the best made fresh, lots of fibre there.
Dried fruits such as dates, figs, prunes are all good. Apricots are better than sweets for children.
Cabbage and sprouts plus lots of other veg obviously.
Might be easier to up your five a day to eight a day, that way there is no room for junk if eight portions of fruit and veg are eaten daily.

----------


## orkneycadian

To be honest Dadie, it sounds like you are well up there in high fibre territory already!  Well, higher than many!

You could try them on porridge for breakfast.  As well as being up on fibre, its also a good source of slow releasing energy through the morning, reducing the desire to snack in the middle of the morning.  

Sticks cut from carrots, celery or cucumber make good snacks, but dont fare so well being cut up in the morning and put in piece boxes for later in the day.

You could also try "customising" the Heinz tomato soup by adding some fibrous embellishments such as barley, lentils or peas.  Not sure how that would come out, but as tinned tomato soup has so much sugar in it anyway, it will probably mask no end of other things, especially if you ran it through the blender!

----------


## Ballymore

All Bran Loaf

1 cup All Bran
1 cup caster sugar
1 cup raisins
1 cup milk

Mix the above together and soak for one hour and then add 
1 cup self-raising flour.  Mix well.  Spoon into lined and greased 2 lb loaf tin.
Bake in oven at 180 C  for 1 - 1 1/4 hours.

Instead of raisins you can add chopped figs, apricots, sultanas etc.

----------


## alainecoulombe

Try detox, its a super dish http://www.luluhypermarket.com/GoodL...-zzfowd68.html

----------


## RagnarRocks

Banana Bread naturally sweet and full of fibre

----------

